

A Faster Scrabble Move Generation Algorithm - eru
http://www.ericsink.com/downloads/faster-scrabble-gordon.pdf

======
Jabbles
Although this is from 1994 I haven't heard of any more recent improvements,
and it is well acknowledged that computers are better than the best humans (as
in Chess, contrast to Go).

This article gives a nice overview of the situation in AI (2001):
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=ArticleURL&_udi=B6TYF-44BMP49-1&_user=10&_coverDate=01/31/2002&_rdoc=1&_fmt=high&_orig=search&_origin=search&_sort=d&_docanchor=&view=c&_acct=C000050221&_version=1&_urlVersion=0&_userid=10&md5=8dca1056e4114f526e9980e85f981288&searchtype=a)

